# Dungeons and Dagon. full.



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 13, 2003)

Hi People.

This is a 4 player D&D game based in Grayhawk. No evil alignments.
All races and classes from the PHB and PsiHB. Nothing else so Please don’t ask.
28-point stat buy. All characters start at 1st level. 

Basis of the game: You have all been asked to investigate a series of caves found under the town hall of Warden’s Keep. The town is on the edge of a vast deep lake, a lake that has a very bad history….

The game is a blending of standard D&D and Call of Cthulhu. Sanity points are 5 times wisdom to start.

I’m looking for the game to be for newer players. So those people like myself who are in 10+ games please let the others play.
Thanks,
Argent


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 13, 2003)

DnD and Cthulu? I'd love to do that.

Idea for a Priest or Paladin of Mayaheine (or Heironious if the default deities from the PH are the only ones being used)


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2003)

Er...I'm in 10, but 2 are dead now.DO games I run count? 
Ahem...
Well, if I was in less than 10, I'd be a Human Fighter/Rogue Level 0/0.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 13, 2003)

I soooooo knew that this wasent a typo!

I am in if you will allow someone who does not know the Grayhawk world.  Aside from that I know D&D and CoC quite well.  LMK and I will give ya my character concept.  I was thinking of a theif errr rouge (that way I can hide from tenticles better)

BTW I am only in one other game


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 13, 2003)

3 of my favorite people! Everyone is good. need 1 more player.
(N.A.. A cleric or Paladin is very needed.)


----------



## Kang (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't know greyhawk, but I love to play, and can offer an old cleric of Cuthbert.  r u ruling that only the weapons listed in the PH are available?  or can Fiallach still use his hammers?


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2003)

I'll be a Paladin if you don't mind a 'rough and tumble' one instead of a cardboard one...I see Clint Eastwood being rather 'Paladinlike <no pun intended regarding the 50' Paladin TV show> in some of his Spaghetti Western Roles...
A gritty 'get things done' sort of Paladin...that's me!!!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 13, 2003)

Kang said:
			
		

> *I don't know greyhawk, but I love to play, and can offer an old cleric of Cuthbert.  r u ruling that only the weapons listed in the PH are available?  or can Fiallach still use his hammers? *



What are the stats for the hammers?

Knowing Greayhawk is not really an issue. I just wanted to make sure we weren't dealing with anything outside the PHB.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 13, 2003)

Well it looks like the cleric is taken, as well as the Paladin.

Guess I'll take the rogue. It'll be either a halfling or a human.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm SURE you can use one more players, I've only been around here for a month, not in 10 games yet and like to play CoC since the other CoC game is on hold.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 14, 2003)

National Acrobat said:
			
		

> *Well it looks like the cleric is taken, as well as the Paladin.
> 
> Guess I'll take the rogue. It'll be either a halfling or a human. *




Just so you know  I am planning on a similar character as well.  This is not a problem for me we can hide and shoot from a distance while god boy and goody two-shoes stand toe to toe with the GOO of the world.  

I guess that this means that Cthulhu and all his buddies were released from earth, destroyed it, and now are residing on Grayhawk?  Argent you have left me with a bleak outlook for the future


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 14, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *I'm SURE you can use one more players, I've only been around here for a month, not in 10 games yet and like to play CoC since the other CoC game is on hold. *



Sorry dude. I got the 4 I wanted


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 14, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Just so you know  I am planning on a similar character as well.  This is not a problem for me we can hide and shoot from a distance while god boy and goody two-shoes stand toe to toe with the GOO of the world.
> 
> I guess that this means that Cthulhu and all his buddies were released from earth, destroyed it, and now are residing on Grayhawk?  Argent you have left me with a bleak outlook for the future  *



Well. We couldn't even deal with a werewolf. How could Ray, Ross, James, Jason and Doc fend off the great old ones. Besides Cthuhlu has his hands full with the "Kittyverse". LOL
2 rogues a cleric and a Paladin. Interesting mix.
send your characters to Grimmbear@aol.com and I'll start the game soon as I have them and approve.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 14, 2003)

Perhaps I will play a mage. I can't see how we can survive without one. Mages against the Goo may not be that great, but the chance to know 'forbidden' lore is too good to pass up. Of course, the sane shouldn't know such things....


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 14, 2003)

National Acrobat said:
			
		

> *Perhaps I will play a mage. I can't see how we can survive without one. Mages against the Goo may not be that great, but the chance to know 'forbidden' lore is too good to pass up. Of course, the sane shouldn't know such things.... *



Very true. I'm using the rules in CoC for Cthuhlian Magics. so there will be 3 forms of magic. Divine, Arcane, Cthuhlu. That way a mage doesn't run the show. add Psionics and it's all good.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 14, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> Very true. I'm using the rules in CoC for Cthuhlian Magics. so there will be 3 forms of magic. Divine, Arcane, Cthuhlu. That way a mage doesn't run the show. add Psionics and it's all good. *




Well If I was a Mage I would stay away from Mythos Spells.  Man some of those have a nasty kick to them.  

Mage:  I am going to spend the next 3 days reading this . .  neck-row-nomi-kon thingy.  It seems to have some interesting spells.

3 Days Later the Mage emerges:  "hehe I ummm hehe can heheh cast some new spells but hehe if I do I will hehehe lose some of my brain matter.  hehe I umm CTHULHU FTAGAN!!!!!!!"

see what i mean?


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 14, 2003)

Yeah, I made a Halfling Invoker, who has ranks in Knowledge Arcana (Hey, that book is magic, but written in a strange language) and who also has ranks in Knowledge Nature (and I know that the slime trail in the woods is not natural. Let's follow it!). That's about as close as I want to get to the Koochooloo stuff.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 14, 2003)

Argent:  If you want to roll me up a basic theif/rouge halfling to get things moving that is fine.  I wont get a chance to put together a character till late tonight, possibly tommorrow.

BTW:  You want me to make a web site for this game as well?  I just got Dreamweaver MX and can mess around with a new site .


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 14, 2003)

Wow, 2 halflings, a paladin and a cleric of St. Cuthbert.

Now _thats_ an interesting party.

should be a load of fun.


----------



## Kang (Jan 14, 2003)

*hammers*

my hammers are a set: 

     Nihil
 2-handed sledgehammer: 2d4 damage 18lb. no reach.

     Punisher
1-handed Warhammer


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 14, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> *Argent:  If you want to roll me up a basic theif/rouge halfling to get things moving that is fine.  I wont get a chance to put together a character till late tonight, possibly tommorrow.
> 
> BTW:  You want me to make a web site for this game as well?  I just got Dreamweaver MX and can mess around with a new site . *



You are too cool. Lets wait on a web site until the game is well under way. Too many games die out after the first few postings.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: hammers*



			
				Kang said:
			
		

> *my hammers are a set:
> 
> Nihil
> 2-handed sledgehammer: 2d4 damage 18lb. no reach.
> ...




Obviously not used at the same time. Those are fine.


----------



## Kang (Jan 14, 2003)

In this case, I can get my character to you by this time tomorrow.  Do you prefer e-mail, or post?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 14, 2003)

I would rather you sent them to my e-mail addy. that way I can refer to them when needed with out flipping screens.
Grimmbear@aol.com


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 14, 2003)

Argent, did you want to wait for me to make a char, or did you just want to roll up the basics and then I fill in the flavor stuff?  Like I said I probably wont get a chance till tomorrow night.  

email it to shapermc@shapermc.com


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 14, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> *Argent, did you want to wait for me to make a char, or did you just want to roll up the basics and then I fill in the flavor stuff?  Like I said I probably wont get a chance till tomorrow night.
> 
> email it to shapermc@shapermc.com *



We'll wait til tomorrow night.
there's no pressure to get this going just yet.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 15, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> We'll wait til tomorrow night.
> there's no pressure to get this going just yet. *




Cool thanks a ton, like I said I wasent sure if you were in a hurry.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 16, 2003)

Does Caemlynn look OK, Argent?

OK..so this was a *BUMP*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Does Caemlynn look OK, Argent?
> 
> OK..so this was a *BUMP*  *



He looks great. Just waiting on 2 players.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 16, 2003)

Just a question-I have enough money to buy 1st level Spell Scrolls. Can I or would you rather that I didn't?

It's tough being a first level halfling with money burning a hole in your pocket...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2003)

National Acrobat said:
			
		

> *Just a question-I have enough money to buy 1st level Spell Scrolls. Can I or would you rather that I didn't?
> 
> It's tough being a first level halfling with money burning a hole in your pocket... *



If you have the money go for it.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 16, 2003)

In that case, for 75 gp I buy

Scroll of Summon Monster 1
Scroll of Magic Weapon
Scroll of Mage Armor


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 23, 2003)

I only have 2 characters so far.
Still need 2 players.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 23, 2003)

Lemme Guess, the Paladin and the Wizard?


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 23, 2003)

/me hides in shame

I forgot about this 

Will get on it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 23, 2003)

National Acrobat said:
			
		

> *Lemme Guess, the Paladin and the Wizard? *



Why Strangely... Yes.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 23, 2003)

I say that because this is the first time that I have ever played a LG halfling. I feel that it goes against their nature but it should be a challenge. Of all the DND games that I have played in the past, Paladins have always had problems with the halflings. Something about their random curiosity not fitting in with the 'order' of things. However, since Pippy worships Mayaheine (The Lady Paladin) it should be smooth sailing...bwahahahaha


----------



## Uriel (Jan 23, 2003)

Caemlynn lit another 'Sanctioned' cigar and waited, the others hadn't showed their mugs yet, and the Paladin was anxious to get under way...sighing, he pulled his Sword out, along with his whetstone and oil and began cleaning and honing the blade.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 23, 2003)

Checking her wrist sundial, Tippy browses through her spellbook. "I figured that someone else would've come this way by now. I was told that this was a happening spot."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 23, 2003)

Suddenly the Paladin and Mage realise that God is sitting next to them. "Yes" she says in a commanding voice. "Where is everyone? It's just like me to create a world and have noone show up." God pouts and creates a new form of angel just to wipe her nose.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 23, 2003)

Click HERE to enter your Characters in the Rogues gallery thread.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 24, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Suddenly the Paladin and Mage realise that God is sitting next to them. "Yes" she says in a commanding voice. "Where is everyone? It's just like me to create a world and have noone show up." *



 

 of course not, you wouldn't do that!


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2003)

So, does anyone else who signed up for this, besides NA and myself, plan on posting?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 27, 2003)

*Need 2 players !*

We still are looking for 2 players. there is a Paladin and a wizard. the group will need a cleric and a rogue would be nice.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jan 27, 2003)

I'd like to be one of the 2 players if still possible. I'd take the cleric if still free (working on a different cleric as well, so I know my clerics ;] )


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 27, 2003)

OK. Please create a character and send a copy to Grimmbear@aol.com


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 27, 2003)

Woo Hoo! Only one more to go....


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 27, 2003)

Oh heck, count me in! I will have a rogue up and running in a few.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 27, 2003)

Great! Lets get those characters to me and also posted on the rogues gallery thread (above) and we can start.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jan 27, 2003)

*Quick q...*

How much starting money do we have? (don't have my books handy).

Elven Cleric almost finished =]


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jan 27, 2003)

I'll take 200 for equipment (saw someone used 220, so with 200 I can hardly go wrong I guess ;]).


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 27, 2003)

Clerics get 5d4 x 10 gold at first level. I wonder how someone got 220 gold with that 

Posted and Emailed my character. 

Humm, 3 elves and a halfling! A interesting mix.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 27, 2003)

Once Venus has posted the cleric I'll get the ball rolling.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jan 27, 2003)

Hmm, 200 is a bit too much then =] I've spent 182 gold now, So I'll stop spending now ;x. He's done for the rest, and will be posted in a sec.

*edit*

Posted =]
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?postid=647536#post647536

I think everything is correct, but please do tell if I missed anything.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 27, 2003)

looks good though you forgot to post your sanity which would be 80.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jan 27, 2003)

Oh yeah =P I used my standard fill in charsheet so I totally forgot about the sanity ;]


----------



## Uriel (Jan 27, 2003)

Woohoo....4 Players!

Hey, I don't mean  complain, but...

Could one of you please wear heavy armor so YOU will get caught by the Tentacled Horrors instead of me as we are 'strategically retreating'? Thanks...


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 27, 2003)

Uh, no.  

I am 3'4" and weigh 30lbs. Most armor weighs more than I do.

Plus, I'll be in the middle. That way when the tentacled horrors that cut us off arrive, I'll have time to devise a way out while you guys hold them off.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 27, 2003)

Darn rotten double posts!


----------



## Uriel (Jan 27, 2003)

OoCAMMIT!!! 

Oh well, maybe they will carry off the lightest party members first...Hmm....

IC:Caemlynn puts some rocks in his pockets...


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 28, 2003)

OOC: I think that it's the paladin's job to sacrifice himself...humm I mean hold off the tenticled horror so everyone else can escape.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jan 28, 2003)

Gotta love the Horrors! ;]


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 28, 2003)

Enough Talk! More Killing!

ahem, I mean, more investigation. Yes, that's it.

We're live folks!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 31, 2003)

Common Venus... We can't go much further with out the 4th person.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jan 31, 2003)

Yeah, as I said I had testweek, so now it's weekend, only monday for some more tests =] So Sunday will be low posting again, but after before and after that I can be active again =].


----------

